# Tech eager to tell me about Proheart heartworm injection



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Took the flyer and have read online. She was eager to tell me because for little ones there are so few options and my beloved Interceptor is not yet back on the market.

I am not going to offer 3 pound dogs something suitable for UP TO 20 POUNDS! Nor do I wish flea medication. So, my choices are whatever would be less than slim.

Proheart has a dosage for 2-10 pounds and it lasts 6 months. I am not overjoyed with what I have read and do not plan to jump on this until I can learn more. As many of you know, the girl's health is SUPER important to me and I do not take one person's (even Vets) word on something without researching it to bits, myself. 

Apparently, this has been available to our Aussie friends for some time.

Can any of you share experience, detail or what you may know in case what I am reading is not accurate?

I'd appreciate it!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've heard from many rescues I've talked to recently that this is what they have started using with no complications. But from my research it has mixed reviews online, which makes me nervous. 

I too am interested if anyone has any first hand information. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Found an abstract.

http://www.jarvm.com/articles/Vol3Iss2/GLICKMAN.pdf

Has this medication been reformulated since all the deaths and the recall from about 10 years ago? It was pulled off the market for a long time. Now it has been reintroduced. I would be cautious.

Edit: Edited to add that here is the site for vets ...

https://online.zoetis.com/US/EN/Products/Pages/ProHeart®6(moxidectin).aspx

Notice that it requires the pet owner to sign a consent before it is injected into the pet. 

_IMPORTANT SAFETY INFORMATION: Owners should be advised of the potential for adverse reactions, including anaphylaxis, and be informed of the clinical signs associated with drug toxicity including digestive, hematological, or neurological reactions that can occur and may be serious. Owners should be advised to contact their veterinarian immediately if signs of toxicity are observed. The vast majority of patients with drug related adverse reactions have recovered when the signs are recognized and veterinary care, if appropriate, is initiated. ProHeart 6 should not be used in sick, debilitated or underweight animals or animals with a history of weight loss. Use with caution in dogs with pre-existing allergic disease. A small percentage of dogs showed mild, transient swelling or itching at the injection site._

_ProHeart 6 is available only through a restricted distribution program. Veterinarians enrolled in this program can receive and administer ProHeart 6. In addition, ProHeart 6 dog owners must be advised of the risks of ProHeart 6 and sign an Owner Consent Form prior to the first administration. To obtain additional information including a copy of the product labeling, click here or call 1-888-ZOETIS1 (888-963-8471)_


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

My chi got the heart worm injection, lasts for a year, so I got it for her, she's great 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

I think it's great as u don't have to keep heart worming them and its safer so u dont forget. My lolly had her heart worm shot when she was getting her 2nd vacc, so she was like 3months, and she was and is fine. I will deff be getting a booster shot as its easy for me and keeps her safer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Has this medication been reformulated since all the deaths and the recall from about 10 years ago? It was pulled off the market for a long time. Now it has been reintroduced. I would be cautious.


This exactly. I would want to know exactly what has changed. SOmeone was discussing it at an event I was at the other day and people had a lot of horror stories about when it was the big fad years ago. Although personally I would never use this, something that lasts 6 months like that just has to stay in their system and personally I don't feel there is anything good about a product that stays in the body for that long. We don't have heart worm here so it is not a big worry- we just test once a year because we travel, but even if we did I would choose a different product. I also agree with Karen- injecting a 3 pound dog with a product dosed up to 20 lbs always bothers me.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

There's actually an old magnet on my washing machine that is one of the Pro-Heart Dosage Charts from the vet clinic back before it was pulled off the market the year I graduated High School! I also think I have a couple Pro-Heart memo pads.. LOL... that said it's not the first time I've heard of it. It was a milky-clear color, super thick, like syrup. Required a larger needle than the standard ones. I don't think they ever pulled it off the market in Australia. A lot of people opted for it, especially those with larger dogs (as it was a tad less expensive than the HW pills at that size.) For small dogs the price was comparible, so most people just chose the injection out of convenience. If you chose the injection and consistently came in (we only had a 6 month injection, there are other durations I believe), they would allow you to HW test every THREE years; as opposed to annually (since you're eliminating the margin for human error, trusting in 100% compliance with the pills, etc.). It seemed to have it's advantages. When it was first pulled, it was a while before they finally released that they WEREN'T bringing it back. That's Fort Dodge for you, same people who made the 1 year & 3 year Rabies vaccines used in most clinics around here. I think them pulling it off the market was more of a financial move as after the unexplained deaths they didn't want to deal with it. I haven't heard anything bad about it since, however, and I know vets have been waiting quite a while to get it back! =D


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

jesuschick said:


> Took the flyer and have read online. She was eager to tell me because for little ones there are so few options and my beloved Interceptor is not yet back on the market.
> 
> I am not going to offer 3 pound dogs something suitable for UP TO 20 POUNDS! Nor do I wish flea medication. So, my choices are whatever would be less than slim.
> 
> ...


gotch i hope my vet still has some on stock lol


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

A fabulous paper here: 

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/documents/heartworm.pdf

The thing that interests me most re heartworm that the parma labs, vet etc. seem to keep hidden from us, is the TEMPERATURE necessary not to break the lifecycle i.e. just one day under 57F and it's all over red rover .... I wish I could find the diagram I used to rely on, but can't. Nonetheless, this article explains the temp aspects adequately. It's a bit all over the place, but by crikey's it's good and very, very comprehensive.

I've been reading another article that basically says 1 drop of Ivermetic (for a Chi) will kill heartworm larvae: - Terrierman's Daily Dose -


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

And from a holistic Vet (NOTE what he says re the temperatures again)

Are drug companies honest about Heartworm? Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

*Dropped Ike off at Vet*

He is getting neutered this morning, and he still has one testicle inside they have to go after. He was shivering, scared, and I am a wreck.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am not sure on that Karen. I have always refused it as I have heard horror stories and my holistic Vet has NEVER offered it. 

Is there a way you can get a script for the Interceptor and order it online?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I just called my vet and they are no longer carrying it as well just the heartgard unfoturnately which i really don't want to give the last time it made my dog sick to the stomach.Plus she is also a 3lb. dog its hard to find online unless you get it from an international supplier with no script lol.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

My dog and my brothers dog had it and his dog is a pugxstaffy, and they both have been fine, I would rather keep my dog safe and have her not die of heart worm. And experience of having the vacc for my dogs, it's fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

And my lolly was the runt of the litter and very tiny. And she had the vacc and was perfectly fine!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I cannot get Interceptor anywhere.

I am cautious about anything I give them or administer to them. This injection does not really seem right for us.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't have any first hand experience with Pro-Heart but personally would never feel comfortable enough to use a long-acting injectable.

Have you considered using a topical preventative (ie: revolution, Advantage multi, etc.) You would be able to calculate and measure out more tailored dosages if needed.

Also, I know that the company says not to but you could always break up a Heartguard tablet between 2 dogs. The actually dose of Ivermectin to kill microfilaria is extremely small.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't understand why ppl are so worried if it was ten years ago then it's obviously changed and better, I mean c'mon your talking bout something that was ten years ago? It's improved now and it's perfectly fine as my dogs had it and there perfectly fine, I think ppl are just way to worried over nothing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Kristal, there are many reasons to be worried about many, many things when it comes to Chis!

For example, the RSPCA super stores gives away WagginTrain chicken treats as a gift with purchase - if you search the web you'll find they're allegedly killing dozens of dogs in USA - as are many other Chinese made treats - who would've thought huh?

Lead paint on plastic dog toys made in China - may be ok for a Rottie, but sure as heck not a Chi. Chocolate, onions, (grapes & raisons to a much lesser extent) can kill a Chi that would just make a big dog crook. BPA leeching out of plastics have been proven to cause cancer, what effect on a tiny Chi's organs?

How many food recalls do we have because animals die .... read up about one of the best brands "Orijen" killing cats by the 100's in Oz because Customs irradiated it - who would've thought!!! How many people has undercooked kangaroo blinded, damaged unborn babies etc?

Many heartworm needles give as much for a 2kg Chi as they do a 20kg dog - the stuff is POISON - if it kills nematodes, then quite clearly it is poison. Why is there a withholding period for ALL animals slaughtered for human consumption after receiving tick, worm etc. meds?

Before giving any meds, the very least I would do is google, "(med's name) Reaction" and see what the rest of the world has experienced. 

Just because your baby was fine, doesn't mean all others will be. Look what happens when humans are immunised, some are fine & others end up with all sorts of brain damage!


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Iv had all my vacc and I was fine, so have all the dogs I no and they are fine! If my vet recommends it then I assume they would not give anything to my dogs that are gonna kill them, and they have been fine. I no about the foods and china plastic, but that's not what vets are recommending. They recommended me to get it or just to choose to give her a heart worm tab. But I chose the vacc as I think it will be better for her and will keep her safe from heart worm 24/7! I think they'd no how much to give a tiny chi, as my vet has always been concerned with what my chi should n shouldn't have because of her size. And for the vacc everyone is worried about was ten years ago. It's new and improved now, I highly think a vet would not recommended a vacc that is going to kill a dog. There the professionals not us, so I think unless we are a vet then we don't really no what we are talking about. It's just a vacc to keep heart worm away instead of you forgetting to give your dog the heart worm tab. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

The main reason I’d rather give a monthly tablet is the fact that it doesn’t stay in the dog’s system for 6 months. If a reaction occurs with an oral tablet it would be easier to mitigate than something that has been injected in a sustained release format (Proheart is not a vaccine). The fact that the Proheart company itself instructs vets to make owners sign a consent forum before the first administration shows that it’s well known that there are significantly more adverse affects than your monthly preventatives. Of course not every dog is going to have a reaction, most dogs don't, but I'd rather choose what I feel is the safest method based on my own research.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

No one I no has ever had to sign a form for the heart worm vacc, and I never did. If it wasn't safe it wouldn't be back on the market, simple. The vet knows what there doing, they no how much to give your dog. And how do you no your giving your chi the recommended dose when your not a vet, how do u no that your giving your chi the right amount with the heart worm tablet as it doesn't have your chis specific weight, it will say for instants up to 6kg and if your chi is between that how do u no wether your getting it right, if u give it to little then your putting ur chi at risk of heart worm n if u give it to much then your gna overdose ur chi. So really the vacc is way better as they have the exact dosage for ur chi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh dear, on soooo many levels.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kristal+Lolly said:


> No one I no has ever had to sign a form for the heart worm vacc, and I never did. If it wasn't safe it wouldn't be back on the market, simple. The vet knows what there doing, they no how much to give your dog. And how do you no your giving your chi the recommended dose when your not a vet, how do u no that your giving your chi the right amount with the heart worm tablet as it doesn't have your chis specific weight, it will say for instants up to 6kg and if your chi is between that how do u no wether your getting it right, if u give it to little then your putting ur chi at risk of heart worm n if u give it to much then your gna overdose ur chi. So really the vacc is way better as they have the exact dosage for ur chi.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am going to give you a stories that is highly personal to me.

My cat Huly was found at 3 weeks old. He had an upper respiratory infection among other minor things. I took him to my local Vet (after a nightmare at the emergency Vet but that is a different story). One of the vets saw him, ran blood test for feline diseases and all was negative. They put him on antibiotics for infection and on our way we went. I had a 0.5lb ball of black fur to raise and bottle feed. 

As Huly started to get older he had all of his vaccine boosters and by 6 months he was fixed and his eye removed. Between 3-5 years old he started getting sinus issues. They said he had allergies so we were treating him for that and antibiotics but he kept getting them. By age 7 I started to question what was going on here and they told me Huly was feline herepes positive (FVR) since around 4-5 years old.

How is that possible? He has received every vaccine, never been outdoors, and negative as a kitten to adult. Want to know why he know has a disease that has no cure? ME I trusted my vet and the vaccines they gave him. Come to find out he caught the virus from a vaccine! It is all my fault! 

We have learned how to maintain his disease and deal with it through holistic medicine. He was the reason I went holistic as I was trained as a traditional vet tech some of this is holistic stuff is crazy to me. Guilt aside I had to try to make him feel better but every time he sneezes or gets a sinus issue it is a reminder that I caused him to go through this.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Kristal, I'm assuming you're young and that you probably had the cervical cancer immunisation - are you aware that drug was being shot into the arms of millions of Aussie school girls a couple of years ago, BEFORE it was fully and adequately tested as being safe & effective - Even now I don't believe they've established the full status quo and if there were any adverse effects, they'll pop up in years to come.

Are you familiar with the Human Growth Hormone that was manufactured from human pituitary glands, it was deemed safe - how come it killed the vast percentage of people it was given to from leukemia, cancer & heaven only knows what else? Cows' pituitary glands in stock fodder is what caused Mad Cow Disease, and caused female cannibals to go mad & die in PNG years ago.

Are you aware that a number of vets in USA immunise cats & dogs in the tail or on the leg so those body parts can be amputated in the future should cancer arise, and it does, far too often? Check out the variances of dog cancers from, say, 20 years ago & today!

How many people have died from receiving immunisations made from the diseased livers of Green Monkeys over the decades.

Don't even start me on human flu immunisations - there's a whole league of people in USA suing in Supreme Court because one batch gave everyone cancer. Over here in Oz we probably got the same batch but just put it down to people dying normally.

*Please save this incredibly futile & silly argument you persist in raising UNTIL you've researched adequately and learnt some facts - the words you type could well influence other young and/or ignorant readers into believing something you've said without doing their own adequate research, and cause issues/death for their pets - NOT something I would **want on my conscience. * 

My vet is a 'normal' trained vet as well as being a Holistic Vet & Human Naturopath - she REFUSES to give kennel cough needles, won't keep them in her surgery, goes into lengthy discussions about not giving heart worm needles, and will NOT give multiple immunisations at the same time. She's doing herself out of a lot of money, but she doesn't give a rat's patootie, she's a wake-up to these large pharmaceutical companies who kill animals & people without a care because of their blind greed and stupidity!


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Iv never had the cervical cancer vacc I left school before that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

